# Fuckin' Yankees.



## Chris (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## Leon (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 31, 2007)

I think it's time for me to step in here and say.... 

That is all for now  



BTW, the tags for this thread are awesome


----------



## Jason (Aug 31, 2007)

And ya gotta love Joe Torre saying "What?? the kid wasn't throwing at him"


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 31, 2007)

Jason said:


> And ya gotta love Joe Torre saying "What?? the kid wasn't throwing at him"





Hey.... he had it coming!  

I think Kevin Yuckilis has one of the most annoying batting stances in baseball with that ridiculous ass wiggle thing he does. That alone deserves some high heat.


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 31, 2007)

I was at the second game. 

I'm a huge Yankee fan, but I give the Sox fans alot of credit because they're actually clever and hilarious with some of their chants, whereas the most intelligent thing to come out of a Yankee fans' mouth is "Boston Sucks".


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 31, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> I was at the second game.
> 
> I'm a huge Yankee fan, but I give the Sox fans alot of credit because they're actually clever and hilarious with some of their chants, whereas the most intelligent thing to come out of a Yankee fans' mouth is "Boston Sucks".



That's because Boston sucked for so long and they had a *LOT* of time to think of intelligent things to say while the Yankees were winning all those championships.  

Bring it on!!! 

Uhhhhh.... Boston Sucks


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## MetalMike (Aug 31, 2007)

YYZ2112 said:


> That's because Boston sucked for so long and they had a *LOT* of time to think of intelligent things to say while the Yankess were winning all those championships.
> 
> Bring it on!!!
> 
> Uhhhhh.... Boston Sucks



 Right on! 

[action=MetalMike]joins in on the "Boston Sucks" chant.[/action]


----------

